

How Long Will the Phone Ring? - molern
http://tawkon.com/blog/en/ring_time

======
kintamanimatt
"tawkon is a free application that will alert you when radiation from your
phone spikes and suggest ways on how to minimize your exposure."

I want an app that will tell me when my phone's aura is no longer blue,
because phones with blue auras are really good listeners and I want people to
be able to hear me when I call them! /s

------
kalleboo
Why is an app that's supposed to be measuring radiation collecting and
reporting stats on if my calls were answered or not?

------
3JPLW
How long does it typically take for a voicemail or answering machine/service
to pick up? And what percentage of your long ring-time countries (e.g., Libya)
have such a service?

Given that only 5% of calls go unanswered in Libya after ringing for so long,
I think that's a huge confound that affects our behavior.

------
lucb1e
Interesting, but very little data. They seem to have lots more that they
aren't showing. A list of countries (top 50) would be nice. And it would
totally rock if we could get the full (anonymised) dataset in csv format or
something.

------
vovafeldman
I'm usually waiting till the phone recognize the caller :)

~~~
molern
:)

------
orenbarzilai
just wondering. Is there a difference between the different carriers?

~~~
molern
Hi Oren,

While there is a difference between carriers, but it seems to be only
slightly. What we found was that geographic location was the greatest
indicator.

We were actually quite surprised by the results ourselves.

~~~
dmckeon
Did you measure both when the (remote, physical) phone of the called party
began to ring, _and_ when the caller began to hear a ring, or just the latter?

